# What's the closest con to new york?



## Biofox (Aug 22, 2017)

Hey guys im new to the fandom for about 4 to 5 months now and I love it loved it ever since I heard the idea of it and I wanted to go to a con and be who I want to be and I'm trying to look for a con near or in new York I'd apreciate the help thanks


----------



## Simo (Aug 23, 2017)

There seems like an odd void of cons and meets in and around NYC. I think the nearest ones are going to be in either Philly, or Boston, as cons go, but I'll peek into this more, and report back...


----------



## Biofox (Aug 23, 2017)

Simo said:


> There seems like an odd void of cons and meets in and around NYC. I think the nearest ones are going to be in either Philly, or Boston, as cons go, but I'll peek into this more, and report back...


OK thanks alot


----------



## Emmaelou (Sep 4, 2017)

//late
I live in/around the NYC area so I know how few and far between conventions are around here @_@
However, there were two particularly close to me!
TinyPaws Con (September 8th-10th : Danbury,CT) and Furpocalypse (October 28th-30th* : Cromwell, CT) {Furpoc's date and area might be wrong sorry!}
both being only a short 30 minute - 2 hours drive away, from me personally. Perhaps you should check those ones out?


----------



## Xaroin (Sep 4, 2017)

There is one in Rochester NY, forgot the name, but it exists


----------



## Simo (Sep 4, 2017)

Ah, thanks @Emmaelou and @Xaroin, I'd forgotten to look into this more. Another friend had asked about meets and such in NYC, and trying to find anything there seemed pretty hard, especially for the size of the place. I'm not sure why, but there doesn't seem to be much furry activity along the most populated cities of the east coast, especially NYC. I mean, the overall population is around 8.5 million, though there hardly seems to be a fur there.

NYC may win the title for 'lowest number of furries per capita' in the US; oddly, I can't say I've ever really even met a fur from NYC is something like the 8 years I've been in the fandom. I don't know all the factors that seem to keep the amount of furry activity so low out east, maybe the cost of living? Poverty? But for as densely populated as it is, it can be an awful lonely place, to be a furry.


----------



## Emmaelou (Sep 4, 2017)

@Simo NY/C Has really strict "no mask" laws preventing a lot of fursuit activity. Which is why I'm assuming there isn't many furry conventions in NY.
Long Story Short : Living in New York typically sucks as a furry. (or at least in my opinion)

I know of a few furries (actually I found out that the person who gave me my first piercing was a furry!) that live in New York even in my general area. I've met a few even just attending HighSchool & College. Just the fact again.. the really strict laws preventing a lot. )8


----------



## Biofox (Sep 5, 2017)

I've started meeting a few curry's high school too but yea that'd explain why there's no cons and I actually live near Rochester but thank you for the info I'll have to look into what the name of the con is so I can go eventually


----------



## Emmaelou (Sep 5, 2017)

Biofox said:


> I've started meeting a few curry's high school too but yea that'd explain why there's no cons and I actually live near Rochester but thank you for the info I'll have to look into what the name of the con is so I can go eventually


I think it's literally just called "FurryCon" from what I've seen it is a 21+ only convention as well. Which sucks for all of the younger furs who would normally be in that area.
FurryCon: A Game of Con Chairs

The site hosts a lot of confusing information as most of the dates are all incorrect or literal years ago. So I hope you have an easier time looking around it than I did! Me being younger than 21, I am unable to attend this convention, though from things I won't comment on, I don't know if I'd actually attend! + the fact the CT conventions are closer than driving 4+ hours to Rochester. 

Anywho, I hope you're able to find a lovely convention to attend and you have a blast! Unfortunately for us NY furs, traveling is sort of a must for conventions. )8


----------



## lyar (Sep 5, 2017)

Emmaelou said:


> Anywho, I hope you're able to find a lovely convention to attend and you have a blast! Unfortunately for us NY furs, traveling is sort of a must for conventions. )8


Yeah a shame isn't it? I wouldn't have minded going to one if it was around here


----------



## Biofox (Sep 6, 2017)

Damn that sucks because I'm under 21 too I turned 18 couple months back son of a bitch this sucks


----------



## Biofox (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you for looking into it though I apreciate it


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Sep 9, 2017)

"What's the closest con to new york?"

trump tower.







sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Biofox (Sep 10, 2017)

Ill give you points for that 


Cyco-Dude said:


> "What's the closest con to new york?"
> 
> trump tower.
> 
> ...


----------

